# Do/Did you work outdoors?



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Just curious, I'm in construction and spend most of my time outside. It's a heck of a lot better to walk on frozen mud than it is to slog through cold wet slop. Are ice fishermen primarily guys that already spend a lot of time outside or are there many among us that are office or factory types that get out there in the bitter cold when they can as well? I imagine that the conditioning of being out "in it" every day makes it easier, or does it?


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm a dress pants and tie guy for work. The cold weather doesn't bother me like it does many I know. Many times you will see me out in my shanty on a weekday with my dress pants on underneath my snow suite! Gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i was a factory worker most of my life except for a couple of short term jobs i had, like roofing. and my tour in the marine corps. but i worked on aircraft then. but the last 25 yrs i worked was in a factory. and i loved being out on the ice.
sherman


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

from the time i was 17 ive been outside doing some type of construction.. then 5 years ago i got sick of being laid off every 2 months after a company was done using u in the union.. now im inside work 3/4 as hard,off work at 230 everyday and ready for the ice! im sure it has an affect on some people but when your a diehard nothing is going to stop u.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ive worked outside for 14 years, and I believe it makes fishing in the harsh elements much easier. Your body adjusts and i almost never wear gloves when ice fishing for that very reason. it has to be around 0 for me to consider not going out on the ice. The only thing that scares me away in the winter is high wind. not because of the cold but i destroyed my shoulder when 60 mph winds toppled my shanty with me in it a few years back. Im fully recovered now but I learned a valuable lesson, wind and shantys arent just difficult to deal with they can flat out be dangerous.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The factory I'm in is unheated. Get used to the cold.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

no way i could work out in the cold, i would stay sick! i have a thyroid condition that makes me sensitive to cold anyways. i do get out and fish all year though even thru the ice, but working and breaking a sweat out there is another thing.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't believe one's vocation has much to do with if your an ice angler or not. While not impervious to the cold it does not bother me. My wife for instance is " cold " pretty much anytime she is subjected to sub 70 degrees.

Pretty much her whole side of the family is the same. So no ice fishermen in that tribe. When the subject is brought up around any of them they just shake their head.

My side of family pretty much " hot blooded " and able to tolerate low temps. Now hot weather floors me and the wife seems to thrive in it. It almost takes a Congressional Order to get the AC turned on in this house.

Desire to keep fishing to avoid a long winter layoff also play heavy in ones mindset to walk upon the water. I used to icefish to keep from getting bored. Now its my favorite form of angling.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I am an Addict. I freeze my Butt off out there - but I can't give it up. I blame the OGF Members who's enthusiasm forced me to become an Ice Fishing Hoarder. I routinely Fished for 15 - 16 Hour Sessions last Season. This year I am thinking that I may do 20 Hour Sessions. Once Upon a Time, I had sold all of my Gear and did not Ice Fish for 12 Years. But everyone's excitement Triggered a Relapse. So I bought new Gear - and want more! There is no Cure !!!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Much like Pappaperch , i thrive in the cold. Hot weather not so much lol.
Ice fishing for me started off with boredom a quickly grew to rival only waterfowl hunting as my fav. past time.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Papa, my wife is just like that,however "the change" has been a blessing in disguise for me ,,"hot flashes"! The "air" is easier to be had,,, but I work inside 3/4 of the time,, but I love the winter!!! I could not live past the Mason/Dixon Llne!! BRING ON THE ICE!!! & first ice at Mosquito!!! I can't wait! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

25+ years in the roofing industry has conditioned me!!! i wont say i dont get cold,but i can take more than most!!! bring on some ice!!!


----------



## bigcrappiehammer (Mar 14, 2006)

I have worked and fished at the same time both winter and summer. Tight line during the summer off a boat house roof and had my tip ups set out while doing a siding job in the winter. I wish I had a video of us running out on the ice with are tool pouches on that had to make the the neighbors think we were nuts.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well im a doctor so im......im not a doctor hahaha but i do BS like one lol. Ive worked construction prior too car sales and I dont think thats what made me love being in the cold....ever since I was 3 my family has had three or more snowmobiles....so since then ive been out in the winter as much as I can either riding or fishing. Too me theres nothing better. 

And Jim....if you're putting in a 20hr day I want in on that one!!! I can ice fish for days!.....as long as my batteries hold up in my camera haha


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been ice fishing since the mid 70's. The cold doesn't bother me, but cold and wind does. Even when fishing outside a shanty, I rarely wear gloves and my hands are always warm. With todays technology and the gear out on the market, ice fishing can be enjoyed by the young and old. I have a buddy that started ice fishing 4 years ago. He has a lantern , Mr Buddy Heater and another propane heater he takes with him. The inside of his shanty has to be 80 degrees. Once his shanty gets warm, he strips down to a pair of shorts and a T-shirt and lays across both seats in a 2-man flipover. If you looked inside his shanty, you'd swear he was laying on a beach somewhere while drinking a beer. We always have a good laugh, by the end of our stay his shanty is sitting in 3" of water from all the ice he melted with his heaters.......Mark


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> Well im a doctor so im......im not a doctor hahaha but i do BS like one lol. Ive worked construction prior too car sales and I dont think thats what made me love being in the cold....ever since I was 3 my family has had three or more snowmobiles....so since then ive been out in the winter as much as I can either riding or fishing. Too me theres nothing better.
> 
> And Jim....if you're putting in a 20hr day I want in on that one!!! I can ice fish for days!.....as long as my batteries hold up in my camera haha


Sounds like a Plan!


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I have Health Issues that make me sensitive to changes in the Weather. I figure that Living in a Cacoon isn't the way to live. So I Ice Fish for long hours at a time. The excitement from watching my Flasher light up - and catching Fish - helps to make my life a little bit better.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Rough framer here. Your right HWF, frozen ground beats slop anyday. As long as my hands and feet stay warm, no problem what the temp. Now with all the chemical hand and boot warmers on the market thats rarely an issue.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

where i work is climate controlled. not for our comfort, but for the tolerances on the parts we make. i do notice the cold more than i did 40 years ago, but after last summer working 12 hours in 70 degrees with low humidity, leaving work into 95 degrees about did me in. i can always put on more clothes to keep warm.


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

I also work in climate control due tolerances and when I'm not at work i spend most of my time outside weather does not keep me in 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I have worked outside for the last 15 years slopping around in mudd in the ditch outta the ditch Im now leaving the construction trade to pursue another career but every morning i moan and grown about the cold the rain and the mudd, but i can stay out in the cold all day in a stand or in my shanty doesnt bother me one bit lol


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Ive been roofing for 17 yrs, like Wave Warrior said you get used to being out in the extreme cold or extreme heat and being on the ice fishing in the cold is easier to wake up and head out fishing than it is to wake and head to the roof in this weather, I had first snow on the roof yesterday, we need ice!


----------

